# NAPA spray paint color match?



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

well I got two 16oz spray cans and sanded an primed front cross member then got paint from NAPA spraed it two weeks later paints not dry so I called NAPA they told me that the paint is a catylist an needed a catylist primer my ? is where to get the primer and what kind


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: NAPA spray paint color match? (getfocked)*

What kind of primer did you use? The primer should have no bearing on the paint drying - the wrong type of primer can affect the top coat (i.e. using an older lacquer primer) but otherwise the primer is not involved in curing the paint. It kinda sounds like they are saying you need a 2-part primer under the paint...not sure tho.
Assuming your primer isn't the problem, a guess would be that they put the wrong type of paint in the spray can - if this is something they mixed in-house. Back when I worked for a paint supplier, we had cans for single stage and cans for base. You mixed the formula, pumped it into the can and you were off. If you put basecoat paint into a single stage can, it wouldn't work but the can should be labelled in some way saying what's inside (apart from the color) - either single stage or base.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: NAPA spray paint color match? (quattrofun5)*

I used plasti coat sandable primer but just on the spot I cleaned the rust from and I just don't want to be taken advantage of IF they messed up on the paint


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: NAPA spray paint color match? (getfocked)*

Took a look at the Plasti-kote site and it says the primer is compatible with lacquer, enamel and acrylic topcoats...is the paint from NAPA single stage or base (needs clear on top)?
That primer is suitable for single stage but to use it with a base coat on top, you should use a sealer. If you don't use a sealer, there could be reaction (shrinkage) but I don't think it would stop the base from drying.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: NAPA spray paint color match? (quattrofun5)*

I think they messed up the paint mixed worng and don't want to own up to it just got some better paint so I'm ok AN i'm not going back to napa ever again


----------

